# Brother Graffitee Printing A Ghost Line Problem



## dbgamer (Feb 12, 2013)

My Brother Graffitee is printing a ghost line on one side of my graphics. I've checked the art, cleaned the heads, aligned, cleaned tubes, maintenance parts changed, etc. Nothing is working. I thought the print head was touching the garments but lowered the platen and still get a faint straight white line. If anyone has solution I'd appreciate some help. Becoming frustrated as I've got jobs lined up and waiting. I've also spoke to Brother over phone help who doesn't have a solution. Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you using the PDIP? 

If so, try turning Transparency on in the Print Settings and see if you notice the line there (may also need to resize your art if you are printing at exactly 14x16). This will fill the display background with the color of your choosing and also try to knock out that color from the image for printing. You could also check this in the File Output printer driver. 

If you are not using PDIP, what software are you using to send to the printer, and have you checked out using the PDIP? Brother's PDIP is free, and makes life a lot easier when dealing with transparent graphics, or graphics where you have to knock out a background. It could just be whatever application you are using interprets the edges of jpegs as white, in which case, expanding the jpeg slightly beyond the print area then sending to print may resolve this. You could also still try using the File Output driver to see what the outcome is supposed to look like. Also make sure you don't have any strokes or anything that could be applied to the image object, or a bounding box that you may have drawn, even if it is not white, there is a probability that the printer will pick up the color and try to white underbase it anyway.


----------



## dbgamer (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey thanks for helping. I'm using the PDIP but didn't think of some of your suggestions. I'll re look at my PDIP out put. Funny thing is it happens only when I'm Bi-directional printing. If I do uni it doesn't show. Problem is uni is so freakin slow on a 361 with two pass. I'm going to test your suggestions when I get back in tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving and thanks again.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it could be the artwork. Without seen it the problem could be one of the images the margin is picking up some image. Sometimes in photoshop you can select the image if the artwork was created in PSD, and erase the margins. That will eliminate any image/lines that you may be noticing.

CD


----------



## Garment (Mar 17, 2017)

host printing is characterized by repeating light mirror image of the original image or text on the page. This problem may also be described as fuzzy, blurry, or doubled print. (underlined in red). This may be caused by something like oil that may be adhered on the surface of the Encoder strip, inside the machine.


----------

